# Precision Matthews  1440TS vs 1440TV lathes



## THS (Jun 24, 2014)

Hello

Looking at these 2 different lathes. PM 1440TS and PM 1440TV

The 1440TS has 12 steps 50-2000 RPM, 3 phase, 3hp.  

The 1440TV has 2 steps 36-2200 RPM and is variable speed, 1 or 3 phase, 5hp.

Is there any advantages to buying the 1440TS and putting a VFD on it?  Is there any disadvantages to either one?

Thanks
Bill


----------



## zmotorsports (Jun 24, 2014)

Personally, I am a fan of using the gears and then just using the VFD to "tweak" the speed a bit.  Not control the speed entirely by frequency.  By changing gears and then fine tuning the speed via hertz is going to provide you with more torque so the machine is happier overall and less stress on the motor.  Running the frequency much lower than around 45 hertz or much more than around 80 hertz gets into some negative effects on the motor long term.

Mike.

_Oh and on edit, welcome to the forum._


----------



## Ray C (Jun 24, 2014)

Bill,

How did you even find-out about the TS and TV?   We don't post the on the web site and I don't recall posting the spec sheets here.  If you want spec sheets, please send me a private message.

Anyhow, those are nice units.  The reason the TV has a 5HP motor is to overcome any torque limitations by only having two gears.  It's a difficult call and I'm so accustomed to my 1236 (which is setup the same way as the TS model), I'd probably go that route myself.b


Ray

BTW:  If you want more info or pictures of them, let me know.  Matt is insanely busy right now and he's not going to be able to take many calls these days.  He'll likely refer you to me.


----------



## solo (Jun 24, 2014)

I bought a 1440BV a while back. I've only had one problem. Nothing but the bump button won't bump the chuck. Ray C do you have any suggestions on this? 
I plan on buying a better QCT I,m looking at the phase2. 
I've turned a fair amount of chips since I've gotten it. The tool post has a little back lash when cutting left to right. I really haven't taken time to really look into it to see why. I love the BIG 2" bore.


----------



## Ray C (Jun 24, 2014)

solo said:


> I bought a 1440BV a while back. I've only had one problem. Nothing but the bump button won't bump the chuck. Ray C do you have any suggestions on this?
> I plan on buying a better QCT I,m looking at the phase2.
> I've turned a fair amount of chips since I've gotten it. The tool post has a little back lash when cutting left to right. I really haven't taken time to really look into it to see why. I love the BIG 2" bore.



Haven't heard of that problem before.  Do realize that all the safeties must be working and set properly for the bump switch to work.  If that's not the problem, I'd pull the front cover off and just check to see if the switch is defective then, follow the wiring back to the control panel to see if something is loose.

I'm a little stumped about the QCTP, please tell me more.  If it's wiggling a little, it's possible the T-nut is a little too tall.  The supplied QCTPs we sell are really nice ones so I'm really curious about this too.


Ray


----------



## solo (Feb 27, 2018)

Ray C said:


> Haven't heard of that problem before.  Do realize that all the safeties must be working and set properly for the bump switch to work.  If that's not the problem, I'd pull the front cover off and just check to see if the switch is defective then, follow the wiring back to the control panel to see if something is loose.
> 
> I'm a little stumped about the QCTP, please tell me more.  If it's wiggling a little, it's possible the T-nut is a little too tall.  The supplied QCTPs we sell are really nice ones so I'm really curious about this too.
> 
> ...


Hey Ray, I was trying to do some updating on my profile and came across this. The t-nut was just a hair high. I still haven't looked into the jog button yet. but I did write down the wiring. So I'll do that soon. Working on the house all the time...Tired.
My 1440 is still great.


----------



## mksj (Feb 27, 2018)

I would go with the TV, the motor would only be 3 phase. At 5Hp you will have plenty of power over the operating range of the motor. Manufacturer VFD systems tend to use inverter motors, so like the one on my mill is speced.  at 20-200 Hz, not the typical 30-90 Hz one would use with a stock non VFD motor. There are lots of other factors, and although I build quite a few VFD systems, when I purchased my mill I went with a factory installed VFD system. At the end of the day the costs would have been similar, and the manufactured installed system is designed specifically for use with a VFD. You will not need all those gears with a 5Hp motor on a 1440 with a VFD.  Just my 2 cents.
Mark


----------



## Robert LaLonde (Feb 27, 2018)

Variable speed is really handy when dramatically reduce the size or larger stock or parting it off..  Otherwise you have to stop the lathe, change gears and restart the lathe to run at ideal SFM.  I love my 1440LBE, but I do wish I had variable speed for some jobs.


----------

